# New Nodak Outdoors Forum Sponsor - Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

*CONTEST CLOSED 4/27/04.*

Nodak Outdoors has a new forum sponsor, Fox & Pfortmilller Custom Calls. They also supply a new line of crane calls in our online store. This is the first of many products that will be included in the store from them.

They are excited to be apart of the forum, and are giving away one of their custom crane calls to one of our lucky members. It's a pretty cool call, and I can't wait to use it this fall considering I'll be right off their flight path. 










Alright guys, you know the drill. If you want to get entered for the call drawing, just reply to this welcoming Fox & Pfortmiller to the site. I'll pick a random 10 for the finals in a few weeks.

Good luck guys!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Welcome guys, that call sounds pretty sweet!! Heard it form the the site.


----------



## Blake Hermel

if i dont win i am buying one anyways, i wonder if they can make it attach to a lanyard!

thanks for sponsoring and count me in for the drawing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Blake Hermel said:


> i wonder if they can make it attach to a lanyard!


It can be done. :beer:


----------



## Madison

Put me in, I would probably buy one also even If i didnt win..

thanks NODAK

madison


----------



## djleye

Thank you. I am driving the family crazy practicing on the goose call all the time, I will have to move out if I were to win this!!!


----------



## gandergrinder

Put me in please. Those things look interesting can't wait to see one.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Sign me up! Welcome to the sight and a big thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Welcome!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Sign me up! And a big thanks for the sponsership. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

sign me up


----------



## smalls

looks pretty sweet. and I like free stuff!


----------



## KEN W

Thanks...I'm in.


----------



## duckslayer

Drop my name in, thanks chris


----------



## MossyMO

I would like to welcome Fox & Pfortmiller to NoDak Outdoors !!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Welcome Fox & Pfortmiller, thanks for the chance at a free call.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Cinder

Thanks.


----------



## jakester

Welcome aboard guys!!


----------



## drjongy

Welcome Fox & Pfortmilller Custom Calls, good to have you as a sponsor of this awesome web site!!


----------



## jolle

Welcome, and thanks for the giveaway. Put me in.


----------



## CheapHunter

Welcome Fox & Pfortmiller, thanks.


----------



## J.D.

Sign me up! Thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## scott

sounds grea count me in


----------



## goose_killer90

Welcome Fox & Pfortmiller, everyone can always use somthing new


----------



## buckseye

Welcome Fox & Phortmiller....... 8) sweeeeet


----------



## magnum3.5

I need one! welcome to the site fox& phortmiller.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tb

Put me in, I have about 4 crane calls, this looks like one that might actually work.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks.


----------



## watrfowlr

Welcome!! Sweet Call, put me in!! :wink:


----------



## duckman53821

Thanks guys. Count me in on the drawing. Thanks again


----------



## Kooshnitz

I'd be up for it! Count me IN!


----------



## muskat

Welcome to the site, and for the sponsorship!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I'm in!!! :beer:


----------



## FACE

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## faithsdave

Can't wait to try it out. Welcome.


----------



## Guest

Count me in and thanks for the oportunity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Thank you for sponsoring the site!!! It is much appreciated! Count me in.


----------



## win4win

Welcome to the site and thanks for the support!  :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

Thanks for the Sponsorship! Great looking call. Count me in!


----------



## Miller

Thanks for supporting the site and welcome!


----------



## dieyouduck

I am new to the site as well and I found it to be awesome and the more sponsors the better.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller. Took a look at your website, looks like some good stuff. Good call on getting hooked up with Nodakoutdoors, great people and a great time. Thanks again.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Welcome... Welcome...  Never would have thought a call like this would arrive. It's about time, thanks for being part of ND Outdoors.

Fox & Pfortmiller... Wish me luck plwe...plwe...


----------



## Capt. Kevin

welcome welcome 
count me in these things are an awesome idea cant wait to try and blow one!

:sniper:


----------



## dleva

Welcome to the site and great looking calls.


----------



## Slider_01

Sign me up, love to try it out, and welcome to a great site! :beer:


----------



## Travis Fox

Thank you Boys on all the kind words on the crane call. If you boys have any questions you can u2 me or get a hold of Chris. GOOD LUCK TO THE LUCKY WINNER!!!!!

Travis

Crane Crazy


----------



## Travis Fox

Almost forgot to tell you guys, it does attach to a lanyard it has drops off the back with a hook.
Travis Fox


----------



## ChrisP

Thanks for the sponsorship, count me in on the drawing.


----------



## cranehunter

Finally a decent crane call!


----------



## stevepike

Thanks for being a sponsor, I can't wait to let everyone know how my new crane call works this fall.


----------



## tumblebuck

Put me in too, please!

Thanks Fox & Pfortmilller Custom Calls.


----------



## Pluckem

Thanks for the support and welcome to the site. Im in


----------



## WhakGreenie03

welcome Fox and Pfortmiller. HOPEFULLY i get a chance to blow the call.


----------



## gaddy getter

crane call......sounds cool.....put me in


----------



## Brad.T

add me in there i love to watch those big daddies drop. I've decoyed but never used a call. hope i can try one out.


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks guys.


----------



## Travis

Welcome to the Site.
Count me in. I always wanted to try crane hunting but here in WI we cant hunt them that is why I go to ND. I have never seen so many in my live.


----------



## Goodfella

Welcome. Count me in. Thanks


----------



## mngooser

Thanks and sign me up!


----------



## equinox

Welcome! Count me in, thanks.


----------



## bowhunter1

These calls are the best! Welcome!


----------



## duckslayer15

put me in please!


----------



## goose killer

Count me in please. I also would like to welcome Fox & Pfortmiller and thank them for there support.


----------



## wannabefishing

hunted cranes one time last year totally hooked. would like to try the new call hope im lucky thanks.


----------



## Chris Benson

Welcome aboard! Never heard of a Crane call before, sure is an intertesting looking call! :lol:


----------



## nickle ditch

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Matt Jones

Thanks for the drawing!


----------



## bioman

Excellent looking and sounding call. Please count me in!


----------



## Sand Burr

please count me in!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I would love to be put in and thanks for being a sponsor!!!


----------



## walleyekillers

Enter me into the drawing! And a BIG welcome to Fox and Pfortmiller!!!!!


----------



## Wood Duck

Please put my name in the hat... Thanks


----------



## pappyhat

Count me in too! I'd love to try this call in the Steele area this fall.


----------



## kuboy

Welcome......Thanks for supporting the site.....Those are some great looking calls!!!!! Also, it is nice to see another business located in the "Heartland" of America.....


----------



## rburt

Welcome


----------



## BJH

Put me in & let me know where to get one


----------



## wiscokid

Keep up the good work! count me in on the call .Good luck to the new sponsors


----------



## Bruce

Welcome and Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Looks like a great product will buy one too if I don't win! So count me in the drawing and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## john proznik

Sign me up! Welcome to the sight, another great sponsor is always welcome.


----------



## Qwack

Welcome & thanks.


----------



## Harsnd2

Welcome Fox & Pfortmilller Custom Calls


----------



## Bubba

WELCOMEto the ND Forum and thank you for your sponsorship. Without great sponsors like you this site may not be a possibility. Your thoughtfulness and sponsorship are GREATLY appreciated by all sportsman that frequent this site!!!


----------



## Nodak Duke

I'd appreciate my name to be thrown into the drawing...  Thanks for supporting the site. ~luke


----------



## JRB

Welcome Fox and Pfortmiller calls, and Thank You!

Jim


----------



## Ref

Count me in. Thanks to the new sponsors.


----------



## duckayce

Welcome. Get me in the drawing thank you


----------



## Kinger

welcome, put me in please.


----------



## Maverick

Welcome to the site guys...It's very interesting here and you will learn alot here! Especially about GB3.....

count me in......


----------



## huntinSD

Welcome to the site... Count me in!!!


----------



## woodroe

Sign me up! Welcome Fox &Pfortmiller!!


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks guys, count me in.


----------



## MSG Rude

Welcome folks. If your ever in my neck of the city stop in for a little cup of coffee and a lot of BS time.

:beer:


----------



## doc

:sniper: 
Sounds great, thanks for the sponsorship. Now too many good crane calls out there.

Doc


----------



## Splake

Sign me up! Welcome Fox &Pfortmiller!!


----------



## framedawg

Put my name in also. Great to have a new sponser!


----------



## Buck Jones

Welcome to the site as a sponser. After I win one of these calls, will need to know of a place up there in ND where I can give it a whirl. Still won't let us down here in Nebraska shot at those things with no more than a camera. :beer:


----------



## Goosehunter_ND

Hello and welcome aboard! Everyone is always welcomed here as long as you don't belong to PETA! :sniper:


----------



## administrator

CONTEST IS CLOSED.

Here are your 10 finalists picked by random:

buckseye - 1
mngooser - 2
HUNTNFISHND - 3
DeltaBoy - 4
gandergrinder - 5
stevepike - 6
tumblebuck - 7
MossyMO - 8
tdb - 9
huntinSD - 0

As always, whatever the closing cent is on the NASDAQ tomorrow is the winner. Good luck to everyone!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Travis Fox

Good Luck to the finalists, And Thank you all for who participated. 

Travis Fox


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

According to the NASDAQ's closting today at 2032.53, *HUNTNFISHND* is the winner!

Please PM me with your mailing address and I'll get it sent out.

Thanks again to Fox and Pfortmiller for the giveaway and to everyone who showed their interest in Nodak Outdoors.

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Damn!! I can never win...congrats to the winner :beer:


----------



## bassmaster

Count me in


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks to Fox and Pfortmiller and to NoDak Outdoors! :beer:

I can't believe I finally won something, maybe I should go out and by a lotto ticket. Maybe not! :lol:

I will be sure to post a report on the call when I can try it on some birds! Sorry to the other finalists, good luck next time guys!


----------



## Travis Fox

Congratulations Huntnfishnd. If you would like any calling tips with the call. Feel free to call me at home, and again thanx to all who participated.
Travis Fox


----------



## mngooser

Thanks again Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## Travis Fox

No Problem mngooser, If any of you boys have any questions on how to blow the call or Crane hunting, feel free to call me at home or email me.

And Huntinfish, blow the heck out of that call, drive your wife or girlfriend nuts. She will be thanking you when you bring that bird home and cook it for her.

Thanks again to everyone that participated :beer:


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

Welcome to the board and thanks for sponsoring. It looks like you have a beautifully made product there you should do well for yourselves if they sound as good as they look. :wink:


----------



## TANATA

Thanks for the giveaway and count me in, might be too late but not sure.


----------

